# Looking For a Comprehensive List of God's Promises for Believers...



## Fly Caster (Apr 17, 2012)

...something that I can save on my computer or print for quick and easy reference. 

I can find some things with Google, but they are short and skewed toward a 'name-it-and-claim it' or a 'purpose-driven-fluff' bias. I'm looking for something a Puritan would have put together.

I'm finding that in my daily struggles, if I cannot quickly bring to mind an appropriate passage to meet the moment's challenge, I either give in or find myself weakened. And I'm finding more and more that it is not so much the commandments of which I am ignorant (that which God requires of me) but the promises (that which God provides for me).

I suppose it would do me good to dig out the passages on my on, but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chuckd (Apr 22, 2012)

_Faith's Check Book_ by Spurgeon would be a good start. Daily reading with the Scriptural promise along with something from Spurgeon.
Faith's Check Book--Spurgeon

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------

_Faith's Check Book_ by Spurgeon would be a good start. Daily reading with the Scriptural promise along with something from Spurgeon.
Faith's Check Book--Spurgeon


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 22, 2012)

Amazon.com: All the Promises of the Bible (0025986281311): Herbert Lockyer: Books

Not for the computer.


----------

